# Photo Mount Assignment- Frustration



## ssalmon (Mar 13, 2014)

Greetings! 

I am trying to attach photographs onto gatorboard and I am having a struggle! This is the process I am using currently: 
1) Sand gatorboard and photograph lightly
2) Apply adhesive to board and photograph with foam brush (Elmer's glue- mixture of glue and rubbing alcohol)
3) Attach photograph to gatorboard and roll with rolling pin
4) Set flat object on top of gatorboard while drying

The results I'm getting are- sporadic success, most of the time the mounts will have bumps, bubbles, or lines and I cannot figure out how to eliminate these. I took on this project and the person who started it had similar problem with bubbling and couldn't eliminate them. I would rather be able to complete the photo mount project without having to go to a business to have them mount them due to the cost. 
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 13, 2014)

Duplicate post.


----------

